
Show HN: Moufette – an open-source tool to capture user feedback - jamalx31
https://github.com/moufette-tools/moufette
======
jack_riminton
This is exactly what I wanted to build for my last project. So glad someone
else did! Looks nice.

Can you add some info to the README on how to integrate in some simple steps?
or are you not ready for this yet?

~~~
jamalx31
Thanks @jack Yes I'm planning to do that. any tips or suggestions would be
much appreciated

~~~
jack_riminton
Having it as a 'yarn add/npm install Moufette' with no other steps would be
lovely!

------
benrmatthews
Quick and easy to set up and integrate with our site [1]

The floating tab doesn't seem to float though. It sticks to the original
screen on load but doesn't move when scrolling down the page - see link for
details.

1: [https://goodhere.org/](https://goodhere.org/)

~~~
jamalx31
Oh, thanks for using it! I will look into, the widget is not perfect and still
need work. And contribution would be much appreciated

~~~
queercode
It should be 'position: fixed;'

------
samtuke
If you're looking for a more structured (Open Source) user feedback collection
app, see Fider:
[https://github.com/getfider/fider](https://github.com/getfider/fider)

~~~
jamalx31
fider has different approach, something more like Canny. Moufette meant to be
embeddable and build-in

------
masonhensley
Thanks for sharing @jamalx31. Something like this has been on my open source
todo list for a while. Great work - looks sharp.

Bonus points for the easy heroku deployment.

Curious - any reason behind using mongo vs a relational db? Was that more
aligned with the apollo stack (I haven't kept up with it)?

~~~
jamalx31
Thanks @masonhensley I used Mongo just because I have more experience with it.
is there any advantage of using relational db in this case?

------
slig
Thanks for sharing! I'm building a small "newsfeed-widget-thingy" and I'm sure
I'll learn something from your work.

~~~
jamalx31
I hope you find it useful! please share any feedback you might have

------
afkqs
Thanks for making and sharing this, it looks very promising. I'm gonna try
integrate it

~~~
jamalx31
Thanks @afkqs Please share any feedback

------
mgkimsal
"Let users help you decdie" <\--- typo.

Looks like a nice tool - congrats :)

~~~
jamalx31
Fixed :) Thanks!

